# Greenville, OH - Jack & Yrs Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Jack: Petfinder

*More About Jack*

03191035, We have Jack at the Darke County Animal Shelter. He is a 7-year-old German Shepherd. He is black and tan with short hair. He is a friendly guy and weighs around 80 pounds. He will make a nice companion and is looking for a good home. We also have a chocolate lab, a blond lab and a black lab. We also have a couple of adult shepherds; we also have cats and kittens for adoption. The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. You can have your companion animal's picture taken with Easter Bunny on Saturday March 27 2010 at Wal-Mart in Greenville. The times to visit Easter Bunny will be from 10am to 2pm. You are more than welcome to bring your children. All proceeds go to the "Darke County Friends of the Shelter", a 501c3 charitable organization, designed to help all of the dogs and cats at the Shelter. For more information and to see the dogs we have go to our web site at Welcome to the Darke County Animal Shelter. 

*My Contact Info*


Darke County Animal Shelter
Greenville, OH
937-547-1645


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

rural shelter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Urgent


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Very urgent*

Talked to dog warden these two boys are VERY URGENT..:help: next on list to be PTS been there a month.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Help! Help!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump! Bump! Bump!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

:help: Being in a rural shelter doesn't give Jack and his friend much of a chance..... I'm surprised they have been given so much time. Unless a rescue steps up for him the future seems bleak .
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump. Any updates?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump again - does anyone know if Jack is still with us?
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, everyone-----there are 3 GSD's there !! SAM, REMMINGTON, and JACK----ALL URGENT, VERY RURAL, anyone have room???? No One in OHIO looking for a best buddy or two...or three ?? Can anyone help with expenses til possible rescue is found?? These are some great-looking guys !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone - probably pts


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

RIP Jack - so sorry there wasn't a home for you. Run free at the Bridge...
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

pamela berger said:


> Listing gone - probably pts


 
IF you call the shelter you will know for sure if they have been rescued or not...


----------

